# Helping with wood working project



## Fishcarver1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello, 
I am new to this forum group and hope to learn from others.
I picked woodcarving 3 winters ago and started carving trout out of Douglas Fir I only carve them in natural form, not airbrushed.
I have project coming up for our house we are building .
Plan is to carve 3 18" trout in 8×8" old Douglass Fir beam it will be fire place mantel of about 7,5 feet wide
I have practice peace I started last year but never finished because length wasn't too short.
My question is since I am still learning this craft , what would be correct way to space out more of 3D effect all 3 trout ?
I include photo with the trout I have carved last year and I do like it but if I can perfected more I am willing to take that path. 
In many cases I start with my makita straight shank grinder and small 2" sawburr disc and go from there 
Later I use combination of mastercarver electric carver with bits and also Drake palm gouges.
Thank you for the any useful tips you might have for me.
Sorry need to figure out the photo adding


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Sounds like you are on the right path. My father carved decorative decoys and use a Fortum, flex shaft with foot pedal for speed control, like a dentist drill. You may want to use a sketch cutout to assist with the layout to get the position you are looking for. Just a thought here. Would like to see some of your work.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Carver - anyone that carves Douglas Fir has my utmost respect !!
if you google: "bas relief carved trout images" or "low relief carved fish images" 
and "carved fish fireplace mantle images". you can find some nice examples to consider.
(I would practice on a 2×8" DF board first - before doing the actual beam).










hope you get the photo posting figured out soon. looking forward to seeing
some of your past projects. you can add them to your "my projects" page also.
after we see your style of carving and skill level, then we can provide
more accurate responses to your questions.
welcome to the forum !! (what part of the world are you in ??).

John

.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

The photo posted by John should give you some ideas. Having the fish overlap a little emphasizes the relief, and having the fish emerge from simulated water focuses the viewer's attention. However, you will have difficulty with the free standing fins & tails in a wood like Douglas Fir.


----------



## Fishcarver1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks you guys so much for your input , I am still having problem uploading photos since photobucket won't allow me to sign up as well as the other app , kinda bummed out because I wanted to share my work with you.
That photo of the 3 fish on walnut looks like wood is what I am carving right now , it's very similar to it I actually used same reference photo of it. 
Was wonder if there is way to post images directly from my picture gallery instead using 3rd party app? 
Thanks you again for great tips


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

not knowing what phone or programs you have, it is hard to say
what will work and not work for your photos.
just experiment with what you have and see how it works.
if you use the "Search" feature on any forum, you can look up "Posting Photos" 
for that particular forum.

.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

For posting photos here, this is all you need.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/Ocelot/blog/110921


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Imgur works great for hosting and posting and it's free!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

You don't need an image host; just post direct to LJs.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> You don t need an image host; just post direct to LJs.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Thanks for that. I'm used to hosting on older style forums. Saves some steps. Always learning


----------



## shirleyfamily (May 26, 2020)

you should not only consider which CNC router to choose but also need to determine the appropriate target materials based on the final results. Select the appropriate machine according to the texture and size of the target material. Most related types of CNC machines have similar performance, but some may perform better in a certain way.
For instance, some Stone CNC Router can correct the concave, convex, and uneven slope of any stone surface. The software automatically generates a new program based on the floating of the stone surface, which conforms to the surface characteristics of the stone. 
While others may have the super cutting ability, adopting a high-power drive system coordinated with the spindle's stable engraving, it has the features of greater torque force, smoother operation, precise and powerful cutting point.
All machines have pros and cons. You need to make a choice according to the actual situation.


----------



## Fishcarver1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Well, thanks you all for great help with the photos Posting and ideas I have to say I did not see the image icon otherwise it would been peace of cake to insert image with out using 3 rd party.
I lost my eye vision in one eye and it can be problem from time to time.
I live in Montana in Bitterroot valley and our longer colder winter made me thinking about picking up good hobby and woodcarving was perfect fit. 
I started learning how to use palm gouges, makita grinder with Sawburr disc and also I use mastercarver Dremel like pedal operator electric carving.
Most of my carving is around fish since I live in Montana and fly fish just about everyday I love carving trout and salmon.
Most of my cravings are for my home or Trout Unlimited silent auctions.
Recent project I am working on is very similar to that one one member showed fire place mental with 3 fish in bit like 3 D effect 
Here I posted one I started from more of it scrap wood of 6×6 and now I am ready to carve on 8×8" Douglass Fir and trot will be bigger around 16" all 3 of them 
Normally I would start with makita grinder and outline and take some of the wood first and later using my palm Drake gouges to detail the fish 
It's my first attempt of doing this project and just want to pick few brands up there what would be the best way to stack the fish so they will loom more natural 
Thanks you so much for any tips you might have


----------



## Fishcarver1 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Fishcarver1 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Fishcarver1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Here is the project I did for Trout Unlimited silent auction and risked 500$ to the organization to safe native trout in Montana 
I started this as trout in Douglass fir with live edge but later I figured I can make better and build anglers bench out of it I think it turned out nice as very first bench I made hehe


----------



## Fishcarver1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Image


----------



## Fishcarver1 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Fishcarver1 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

> Hello,
> My question is: since I am still learning this craft, what would be
> the correct way to space out more of 3D effect all 3 trout ?
> 
> - Fishcarver1


Carver - having looked at your beautiful work, I forgot what your original question was !!
wow - I think you are well above the beginner stage and you are doing quite well.
keep up the good work.
looking forward to seeing more of your projects as they come along.
well done !!

.


----------

